# Other Languages > XML, HTML, Javascript, Web and CSS >  Embedding an Instagram Carousel into your Website?

## blakemckenna

I'm trying to incorporate an Instagram Carousel into a clients website. I've never done this before and I'm on the Instagram site looking for instructions on how to do so but not having much luck. Any suggestions?

Kind regards,

----------


## HarshShah

Hii blakemckenna,
For embedding an instagram carousel website you need to add plugins into your website for looking good.
You can refer below link for more information...
https://curator.io/blog/how-to-embed...n-your-website

----------


## blakemckenna

I'm not looking to pay for answers...

----------


## Brad014

Hi Blake

For embedding Instagram carousel you can try the best and freetool by Tagembed. They have a blog that will help you. Hence, you'll be able to embed Instagram Feed in just a few clicks.

----------

